# Divi Tiera Beach Resort, Cayman Brac



## Judy (May 12, 2007)

Does anyone know whether this timeshare resort is still operating and what facilities might be available there?  Has anyone seen any deposits from this resort in II or RCI?
I know that Divi closed the hotel, restaurant, and dive operation and gave owners the option of exchanging their weeks in Cayman Brac for other Divi clubs.  I saw one recent post on the divi yahoo group by an owner who stayed there, but she didn't mention availability of restaurants or dive operations.


----------



## stmartinfan (May 12, 2007)

There was just a post on the Yahoo group from a Tiara owner indicating that while Divi has the timeshare open for owners, they are not allowing others to trade into it.  Don't know the accuracy of the info, but I expect there may be some follow up postings there on the topic.


----------



## Judy (May 14, 2007)

I found that post.  What I'm wondering is, if Divi will not allow exchangers into Cayman Brac, does that mean that Divi Cayman Brac owners cannot exchange out?  
stmartinfan, Are you a Divi owner?


----------



## shar (May 14, 2007)

We are Divi owners at another resort in Aruba. I thought I had received something from Divi awhile ago  saying they were closing the Cayman Brac resort.

I just found the following:

DIVI RESORTS ANNOUNCES DIVI TIARA BEACH RESORT IN CAYMAN BRAC TO CEASE BUSINESS OPERATIONS ON SEPTEMBER 23, 2006

- Closure Part of Divi Resorts Strategic Plan to Focus on Caribbean Destinations Offering Greater Opportunity for Growth -



Chapel Hill, NC – (September 11, 2006) – As part of a strategic plan to refocus its resources on potential growth markets in the Caribbean, Divi Resorts has decided to cease business operations at Divi Tiara Beach Resort in Cayman Brac effective September 23, 2006.  Divi Resorts will continue to serve its dive customers at its resort in Bonaire, the Divi Flamingo Beach Resort & Casino.  

As part of the company’s plan earlier this year Divi Resorts broke ground on a new development at Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort in Aruba that will more than double the size of the resort, adding 140 suites to the existing 101 units.  This project is expected to be complete in March 2008.  Additionally in August 2006 Divi Resorts announced that it will open a second hotel in Bonaire in 2008, an all inclusive four-star resort with a full service dive center.

“While the decision to close Divi Tiara was a hard one, it was one that will benefit the company in the long run and will allow us to concentrate our efforts on expanding the Divi Resorts brand in Caribbean destinations with greater opportunities for development,” said Mark Steward, Vice President of Sales and Marketing for Divi Resorts.  “Certain economic realities of continuing a dive-oriented resort on Cayman Brac also influenced our decision.  Factors included airlift issues, which have affected Divi Tiara’s dive guests in particular as they need to bring additional gear for their sport; increased competition from the growing number of niche market dive destinations throughout the Caribbean; and weather which in the past years has pushed up insurance costs.”

Divi Resorts operates eight resorts on five Caribbean islands including the Divi Carina Bay Beach Resort & Casino in St. Croix; Divi Little Bay Beach Resort in St. Maarten; Divi Southwinds Beach Resort and Divi Heritage Beach Resort in Barbados; Divi Flamingo Beach Resort & Casino in Bonaire; and Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort, Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort and Divi Dutch Village Resort in Aruba.  From relaxing on white sand beaches and indulging in spa services to embarking on amazing scuba diving adventures and trying your luck in the casino, Divi Resorts has it all…and more.

For more information on Divi Resorts call 1-800-367-3484, or visit www.diviresorts.com.



Shar


----------



## stmartinfan (May 15, 2007)

We own at Divi in St. Martin.  I'm afraid I don't know anything more about Divi's policies for owners in Cayman Brac.  I think Divi had also run a hotel/resort there with a dive operation, which closed.  



Judy said:


> I found that post.  What I'm wondering is, if Divi will not allow exchangers into Cayman Brac, does that mean that Divi Cayman Brac owners cannot exchange out?
> stmartinfan, Are you a Divi owner?


----------

